# Pricing



## Grotesque HRT (Apr 29, 2006)

I was hoping some of you could give me your opinion on pricing. About how much would you say is a fair price for an *albino long-finned bristlenose pleco*? Size about an inch and a half, an inch at the smallest. 

Also, if anyone could recommend at what age/size it would be safest to sex the plecs in question, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

I have a male albino bushy nose. Bushy noses are easy to sex. The males have bristly noses and females have a plain face with no bristles. The bristles grow at a fearly young age. I would say you will see bristles growing between 4-6 months of age. 


I never heard of a long fined bristle nose so maybe a cross breed or i just never heard of it. If cross breed it can work for you or against you. Sometimes mix breeds of plecos sell cheaper than the full breeds or may sell more for uniquness. IT depends on the market in your area. In my area a bristle nose goes for about 10.00. I have a cross breed of sail fin and common in my collection and only paid 5.00 for him.

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

long finned abn plecs are quite expensive...i don't know an exact price, but i think i've seen them in the $20+ range. i know they're usually more expensive than regular abn plecs.


----------



## Grotesque HRT (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks a bunch, both of you.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Its not unheard of to see a trio of ALbino Long fins go for over $100
of course these are mature fish ( 3"+ ).

there is an auction on Aquabid at the moment for (5) albino long fins at 1.5"-2" with current price at $91 + shipping these fish are unsexed

Another Auction has the Long Fins at $5 each but a $45 shipping cost.

So the long fins are in higher demand....
The males and the females are hard to tell apart until the males start growing there eye guards or bristles The age they start growing them depends on water conditions, food, water temp etc etc but usually at the 7-9 month age. Hope this helps........


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Are you measuring the fish body and tail or just the body? A 1"-1.5" LF ABN counting the tail is pretty small, maybe $5. But 1.5" not counting the tail is worth more like $10, maybe more.

It will be months before you can sex them as juvies. If you can keep them that long the price goes up a lot. But it's when you have adult and able to breed pairs or trios that the price really soars.

The price seems to be coming down a little from the middle of the winter. Six months from now they will be taking up a LOT of space and you may not be able to get the same price you are seeing for sexable fish right now.

violet


----------



## Grotesque HRT (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, I guess I got my three at a good price then. 

Yes, I did include the tail when measuring. The largest is two inches and the other two are about an inch and a half. Considering their size, I would say my plecs are quite young (but I'm not sure exactly _how_ young).

Thanks for the great help everyone, I really appreciate it.


----------

